# NC Dam Updates???



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

Well i headed to the dam from 4-8 with only 6 fish... 5in striper,6in smallmouth,sheephead,skipjack;14in sauger and 16in walleye 
Has any one else had luck lately


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I was down two weeks ago, got 4 smallies 1 white bass. I fish from
a boat, and the buoys were even with the longest lock, couldn't get in
to the dam area. Not sure I'll fish there again, unless the buoys are
moved further in, or taken out.

It's a shame that they placed the buoys where they did.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

yea i think they got moved i was down there sunday and the boats were pretty close but sunday be and my buddy got a lil bit of everything 3smallies 2white bass 1skipjack 1flathead 1bluegill and a walleye


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

yea i hope the walleye and sauger start to heat up soon...! tryin to get a big one


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't worry, a few more weeks and it'll certainly heat up. I'll put the boat away around Thanksgiving and then I'll start hittin' the river weekly....if not before!!


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Couldn't imagine putting my boat away to fish the river. I wouldn't fish the river unless it is from a boat. So much more versatile. I imagine in two weeks the river will be on fire. Between deer hunting, fishing, and rabbit hunting Fish Assassin is going to be busy!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh....I don't put it away just "to fish the river", I just usually winterize it around that time. And not being able to sit idle until ice, I start hitting the river religiously!! And generally do good. Some years are much better than others. We'll see how this one plays out....


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

shoot i hope they start real soon im ready for walleye!!! and of course sauger haha


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Start hittin' it once/twice a week and you'll find em!


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

If you check a GPS map the restricted area is marked for each dam. The resricted area is still resricted even if there are no buoys out.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I've checked the satellite maps on the web, no buoys.

If they have a set position, why did they move them at NC?

Doesn't make sense, unless something has changed this year.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

:Bwent today and got 2 great trophys!!! so i think so starting to heat up 26in and a fat 24in those were my biggest walleye and it was on lightline so that was a blast but other than that we got some sauger too... and the catfish was pretty good but i haven't seen any signs of big hybrids yet...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice fish shortie

Jake


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

How many sauger you catch with those eyes?


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

i got 3 walleye and with a couple sauger wasnt there real long either....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Trophies shortie!


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks has anyone been down latlely???


----------

